# Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $



## steinschock (25. März 2014)

*Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Facebook to Acquire Oculus VR for $2 Billion - IGN

 Yup kein scherz 

 FB kauft Oculus für 400mio $ cash und FB Aktien.

 Oculus soll zwar eigenständig bleiben aber alles was mit FB zu tun hat ist für mich gestorben, so ein scheiß


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Damit endet dieses Kapitel für mich bevor es angefangen hat. 
Sofern die News stimmt, was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann. Geld haben die auch so genug bekommen, anscheinend doch nicht: http://www.oculusvr.com/blog/oculus-joins-facebook/.

Damit gibt es auch kein Minecraft für die Rift https://twitter.com/notch/status/448586381565390848


> We were in talks about maybe bringing a version of Minecraft to Oculus. I just cancelled that deal. Facebook creeps me out.


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Die News sollte doch erst in 7Tagen an den Start gehen oder

 Muss dieser Zuckerfrosch überall mit seinen Schenkeln reinhüpfen


----------



## matty2580 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Bereite die News bitte noch etwas auf.
4 Sätze sind etwas wenig.
Regeln für User-News

Mark Zuckerberg geht groß auf Einkaufstour, um sich breiter aufzustellen, und nicht auf ewig von FB abhängig zu sein.
Was er mit dem Geld macht das er mit FB verdient hat, ist ganz seine Sache.

Und wie sich Oculus entwickeln wird, ist jetzt noch nicht absehbar.
Möglich wäre auch ein Scheitern von Oculus.
Dann hätte er 2,3 Milliarden Dollar in den Sand gesetzt.
Oder die Firma entwickelt sich zu einem Vorreiter für VR, und er hat ein zweites Standbein zu FB.


----------



## blackout24 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Schöne 3D Werbung in die Fresse in jedem Spiel. Ich seh's schon kommen.


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Du kommst erst gar nicht rein bzw das Ding aktiviert sich nicht wenn du keinen Fratzenbuchaccount hast so wird's laufen


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Du kommst erst gar nicht rein bzw das Ding aktiviert sich nicht wenn du keinen Fratzenbuchaccount hast so wird's laufen


 Genau.
Genau so wie Whatsapp sofort nach der Übernahme an den FB Account gekoppelt wurde, wie es die ganzen Flamer prophezeit hatten.


----------



## Ion (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Das ist ein Witz, oder?


----------



## matty2580 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Ich bin auch nicht gerade ein großer Fan von FB.
Aber etwas sachlich sollten wir die Diskussion schon führen.




			
				CB schrieb:
			
		

> Oculus soll dabei *unabhängig* innerhalb von Facebook an den bisherigen  Zielen weiterarbeiten und von Facebook bei der Fertigstellung der Oculus  Rift und Schließung von Partnerschaften mit Spieleentwicklern  *unterstützt* werden.


Facebook kauft Oculus für 2,3 Milliarden US-Dollar - ComputerBase


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Sagen kann man viel, aber da ich FB in keinster Weisen unterstützen will ist es egal wie es eingebaut wird.
Schlechtester Käufer den man sich suchen konnte.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Sachlich....gern. 

Also ich befürchte durch die Übernahme, trotz das man nun wesentlich mehr Kapital zur Verfügung hat und demnach ein besseren Produkt auf den Markt werfen kann, auch nu Dinge drinnen landen werden, die so eventuell im Endprodukt nicht vorgesehen waren.

Ich mein ohne Grund wird Facebook das nicht einkaufen.
Das Produkt wird 100% eine Implementierung von Facebook erfahren.
Eventuell Nachrichten bzw Ereignisanzeige im Display beim Spielen? Etc...

Oculus soll aber dazu dienen, das man in das Spiel hinein taucht. Wenn da nun beispielsweise irgendwelche Nachrichten aufpoppen, werde ich immer wieder heraus gerissen. Da brauche ich dann auch keine VR Brille mehr...

Auch eine Verschiebung des Endprodukts ist nun Denkbar.

Das ist jetzt zumindest meine Sichtweise darüber.


----------



## matty2580 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Ich versuche das etwas neutraler zu sehen.
FB hat immer noch eine riesige Userbasis.
Mit der im Rücken kann Oculus viel mehr erreichen, wenn man Synergieeffekte gut ausnutzt.
Oculus Rift kann so einen Massenmarkt erreichen, den sie ohne FB vielleicht nie erreicht hätten.
Wäre die Wii ohne die Casual Gamer jemals so erfolgreich gewesen?


----------



## Placebo (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Mark Zuckerberg geht groß auf Einkaufstour, um sich breiter aufzustellen, und nicht auf ewig von FB abhängig zu sein.


Glaube ich auch. Facebook wird es irgendwann wie MySpace gehen. Ich merk jetzt schon, dass eigentlich nur noch die Hardcore-Dauerspammer regelmäßig etwas posten. Beim Rest ist es schon stark zurückgegangen und das nicht erst seit gestern.


----------



## Fexzz (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Haha, lassen sich über Kickstarter finanzieren und verkaufen sich dann an Facebook. Nice. Richtig nice.


----------



## REv0X (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Sowas wird doch bei jeder Übernahme gesagt:"Nichts wird sich ändern, alles bleibt gleich. Wir haben nur mehr Möglichkeiten und alle werden davon profitieren."
Zuckerberg gibt nicht einfach so über 2 Milliarden Dollar aus, OR ist ja nun auch kein direkter FB Konkurrent wie einige der bisherigen Übernahmen und viele Nutzerdaten wird man wohl nicht gekauft haben können.
Das es in irgendeiner Form Werbung geben wird halte ich schon mal für sehr wahrscheinlich, man hat dort ja einige Möglichkeiten wenn jemand das Teil aufm Kopp hat.

Für mich ist FB auch auf dem Weg nach unten, die Aktivität hat dort schon deutlich nachgelassen mMn. Könnte also sein das es FB bald so geht wie anderen großen Netzwerken vorher.
Oculus hat ja anscheinend auch "nur" 400 Mio bekommen, der Rest wurde ja in Aktien bezahlt. Ziemlich dumm eigentlich


----------



## Stueppi (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Sagen kann man viel, aber da ich FB in keinster Weisen unterstützen will ist es egal wie es eingebaut wird.
> Schlechtester Käufer den man sich suchen konnte.


 
Stell dir vor EA hätte die gekauft xD


----------



## Placebo (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



REv0X schrieb:


> Das es in irgendeiner Form Werbung geben wird halte ich schon mal für sehr wahrscheinlich, man hat dort ja einige Möglichkeiten wenn jemand das Teil aufm Kopp hat.


Dann müsste Oculus Rift mit Internetzwang kommen, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Fexzz (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Stell dir vor EA hätte die gekauft xD


 
Ich würd das Ding ganz ehrlich tausend mal lieber in Händen von EA als denen von Zuckerberg sehen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich versuche das etwas neutraler zu sehen.
> FB hat immer noch eine riesige Userbasis.
> Mit der im Rücken kann Oculus viel mehr erreichen, wenn man Synergieeffekte gut ausnutzt.
> Oculus Rift kann so einen Massenmarkt erreichen, den sie ohne FB vielleicht nie erreicht hätten.
> Wäre die Wii ohne die Casual Gamer jemals so erfolgreich gewesen?


 
Glaub mir versuche es auch gerade...(bin ja selbst "facebooker" ^^)

Aber ich denke einfach so ohne Grund, wird man so eine Sache nicht kaufen und sein Hauptprodukt, also Facebook deshalb bestimmt nicht vernachlässigen. Eher noch durch so eine Geschichte unterstützen, indem man eben versucht das irgendwie dort noch zu implementieren. 

Sind jetzt zwar stumpfe Annahmen, aber ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass das Produkt jetzt nu überhaupt keine Änderung erfährt.


----------



## Teutonnen (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Uuuuund wieder ein Projekt, das ich von meiner Wunschliste streichen kann.


----------



## beercarrier (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

fb die datensüchtigen konnen endlich das leben aus meiner perspektive mitverfolgen? sry wenn es keinen alternativ-treiber gibt wird das ding nicht gekauft.


----------



## Freakless08 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Unglaublich wie viel $$ die Daten von (Facebook)Nutzer wert sind um solche Großeinkäufe machen zu können.


----------



## Superwip (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was an der Firma 2 Milliarden wert sein soll.

Sie haben vielleicht eine gute Idee und einen Haufen Fanboys aber sie haben keine Patente, keine Fabriken, kein fertiges Produkt und nur beschränktes technisches know-how. Und sie passen überhaupt nicht mit Facebook zusammen.

Wenn Facebook eine technisch vergleichbare Brille bauen will (wozu eigentlich?) dann hätten sie das auch (viel) billiger haben können.


----------



## matty2580 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Hier eine erste Reaktion auf den Kauf:



			
				CB schrieb:
			
		

> Markus Persson, Entwickler von Minecraft, gab indes als Reaktion auf den  Kauf von Oculus durch Facebook auf Twitter bekannt, dass er die  laufenden Gespräche zu einer Umsetzung von Minecraft für Oculus Rift  abbrechen werde.


http://www.computerbase.de/2014-03/facebook-kauft-oculus-fuer-2.3-milliarden-us-dollar/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuallan (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Damit hat sich Oculus für mich erledigt. Echt schade, aber bis die Technik ausgereift ist, dauerts eh noch etwas. Und es wird später sicher einige Kopien geben.
Hätte ich das Teil als Backer mitfinanziert, würde ich mich als Facebook-Gegner wohl grade noch viel mehr ärgern..
So langsam geht mir das Fratzenbuch echt gewaltig auf die Nerven. In 10 Jahren kommt man wahrscheinlich ohne Account nicht mal mehr in den Supermarkt.


----------



## Fexzz (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was an der Firma 2 Milliarden wert sein soll.
> 
> Sie haben vielleicht eine gute Idee und einen Haufen Fanboys aber sie haben keine Patente, keine Fabriken, kein fertiges Produkt und nur beschränktes technisches know-how. Und sie passen überhaupt nicht mit Facebook zusammen.
> 
> Wenn Facebook eine technisch vergleichbare Brille bauen will (wozu eigentlich?) dann hätten sie das auch (viel) billiger haben können.



Ich denk mal dass liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass Oculus derzeit die sind, die am meisten vorzuzeigen haben. Selbst Sony hängt ja derzeit noch 'ne Ecke hinterher und die haben GANZ andere Ressourcen. Oh der Shitstorm im Oculus Subreddit ist grad (verständlicherweise) so groß.


----------



## blackout24 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Gut das mit Sony noch ein anderer Player im Markt ist. Vielleicht vermarkten die das Ding auch für den PC später.


----------



## Nuallan (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Placebo schrieb:


> Glaube ich auch. Facebook wird es irgendwann wie MySpace gehen. Ich merk jetzt schon, dass eigentlich nur noch die Hardcore-Dauerspammer regelmäßig etwas posten. Beim Rest ist es schon stark zurückgegangen und das nicht erst seit gestern.


 
Ich glaube da leider nicht dran. Facebook ist ne ganz andere Nummer als Myspace. Jedes Kind brauch heute nen Facebook-Account. Die wachsen damit auf und kennen es gar nicht anders.
Sogar Fernseher haben schon FB-Knöpfe, und die Firmen reißen sich nur noch um Likes.. Für mich ist der Laden eines der größten Übel unserer Zeit.


----------



## Fexzz (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich glaube da leider nicht dran. Facebook ist ne ganz andere Nummer als Myspace. Jedes Kind brauch heute nen Facebook-Account. Die wachsen damit auf und kennen es gar nicht anders.
> Sogar Fernseher haben schon FB-Knöpfe, und die Firmen reißen sich nur noch um Likes.. Für mich ist der Laden eines der größten Übel unserer Zeit.


 
Die Popularität geht aber stetig zurück. Die jüngeren Kids melden sich schon gar nicht mehr an, weil mittlerwerile sogar die Eltern da rumhängen.


----------



## blackout24 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Das denkt der gute Mark übrigens von seinen Usern.

Facebook CEO Admits To Calling Users 'Dumb Fucks'
http://edudemic.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/500x_zuckquote2.jpg


----------



## matty2580 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Bei FB gehen die Desktop-User zurück, und die Mobile User dagegen nehmen weiter zu.
Gleichzeitig verschiebt sich die Altersstruktur.
Junge wandern auf andere Plattformen ab, und ältere, aber damit auch finanziell potentere User rücken nach.
Facebook wächst und wächst - vor allem bei mobilen Usern | heise online



			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Nutzer, weniger Werbung, mehr Umsatz, mehr Gewinn, mehr  Wumms: Nach der Bekanntgabe der Quartalszahlen schnellte die  Facebook-Aktie im nachbörslichen Handel auf eine neues Allzeithoch.





			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Auf etwa jeden zweiten Menschen mit Internetzugang kommt ein aktiver Facebook-Nutzer.



Von Rückgang kann hier überhaupt nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Nuallan (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Die Popularität geht aber stetig zurück. Die jüngeren Kids melden sich schon gar nicht mehr an, weil mittlerwerile sogar die Eltern da rumhängen.


 
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man heute in der Schule als Außenseiter abgestempelt wird, wenn man kein Fratzenbuch benutzt.
Facebook hat nen Status, den es so schnell nicht wieder verlieren wird. Ich irre mich natürlich gerne, aber.. 
Zum Glück gibt es noch Leute wie Notch, die sich öffentlich dagegenstellen. Aber wer kann bzw. will sich das heute schon noch leisten..


----------



## scully1234 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Das denkt der gute Mark übrigens von seinen Usern.
> 
> Facebook CEO Admits To Calling Users 'Dumb Fucks'
> http://edudemic.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/500x_zuckquote2.jpg



Und da gab es bestimmt noch welche die ihn "geliked" haben dafür


----------



## lol2k (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Ja ist denn heute schon der 1. April? 
Sollte das wirklich besiegelte Sache sein, hoffe ich doch sehr, dass sich ein paar Cracker Oculus Rift mal annehmen und jegliche (mögliche) Verbindung zu FB kappen.


----------



## DoGyAUT (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Ich sag nur... Instant No Button! Star Wars funnies FTW!

RIP Occulus Rift   

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1523379957/oculus-rift-step-into-the-game/comments - shitstorm incoming...


----------



## Astra-Coupe (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

In Händen von Google hätte ich mich vlt noch dafür erwärmen können aber ich will mir wirklich nicht vorstellen was für Mist Facebook alles an Oculus binden wird sorry! Dadurch wird jetzt die Alternative von Sony für mich um Welten interessanter und unterstützenswerter solange man diese Hardware ebenfalls am PC betreiben kann. Denke im Großen und Ganzen nicht das man sich mit Facebook jetzt einen Gefallen getan hat. Hier herrschen ganz andere Vorgaben was man damit erreichen möchte und diese sind wohl weniger am Massenmarkt für Spieler orientiert sondern in irgendeiner Form wieder mit Datensammlung und Produktplatzierung, worauf ich sehr gerne verzichte. Die Ideen für eine Umsetzung des Ganzen dauert dann vermutlich auch wieder länger wodurch die Veröffentlichung in weite Ferne rückt und das Ganze noch uninteressanter werden lässt. Ich bin einfach nur schockiert und entäuscht, all meine Hoffnung lag auf OR für StarCitizen und ein Kauf fest eingeplant.  Naja, ich warte mal ab und lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren aber mein Vertrauen darauf ist nicht sonderlich ausgeprägt.


----------



## cuthbert (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was an der Firma 2 Milliarden wert sein soll.
> 
> Sie haben vielleicht eine gute Idee und einen Haufen Fanboys aber sie haben keine Patente, keine Fabriken, kein fertiges Produkt und nur beschränktes technisches know-how. Und sie passen überhaupt nicht mit Facebook zusammen.
> 
> Wenn Facebook eine technisch vergleichbare Brille bauen will (wozu eigentlich?) dann hätten sie das auch (viel) billiger haben können.


Wer sagt, dass es sie es nicht machen wie Google. Erst kaufen, dann Know-How einverleiben und schließlich das Projekt einstampfen?

Ok, bisher hat FB seine Käufe noch am Leben gehalten zumindest die großen. Aber ich sehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, das Oculus derzeit schon  2Mrd wert sein soll. Ein Handy-Display mit Handy-Sensoren in einem Visier (vereinfacht gesagt). Das hätte man für die Kohle wohl auch gerad noch selbst aufholen können als ein führendes IT-Unternehmen. Das einzige Interesse, was ich aus FB-Sicht an solchen Einkäufe sehe, ist der Name.

FB scheint es einfach zu mögen, sich bekannte Namen einzukaufen und so lange für sich arbeiten zu lassen, wie es Erfolg bringt. Dabei wird der "Erfolg" sich hier kurz- und mittelfristig wohl rein auf das Image des Kaufs beschränken. Die finanzielle Seite kann hier wohl höchstens langfristig ein Anreiz gewesen sein, wobei das wohl noch echt lange auf sich warten lassen müsste bei der Menge an Kohle.


Ganz pragmatisch aus Sicht der OculusVR Leute, könnten sie mit dem Batzen Geld sicher die Entwicklung ordentlich vorantreiben. Zumindest bleibt es zu hoffen, dass da etwas vernünftiges raus kommt. Und ein paar schlaue Köpfe werden bei FB wohl auch angestellt sein, die dem Team unter die Arme greifen könnten. 

Aber wollen das die Leute von Oculus überhaupt noch? Genauso bei Whatsapp oder Instagram, wäre ich einer der Leiter des Unternehmens da, der mit einem Schlag einen riesigen Millionen Betrag gut geschrieben bekommen, würde ich mich wahrscheinlich instant in den Ruhestand verziehen. Mich würde es nicht mehr interessieren, was FB für Erfolge feiert, wenn ich und alle meine Familienangehörigen mit einem Schlag ausgesorgt hätten. 

Deshalb hätte ich es gern gesehen, wenn sie alleine zu Erfolg gekommen wären. Als Underdog hätte man sich noch hocharbeiten können. Jetzt besteht eher die Gefahr, dass die künstliche Hype-Blase, die unter ihnen aufgeblasen wird platzt und sie abstürzen.


----------



## matty2580 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

CB-Moderator Shizzle meint:



			
				Shizzle schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab andere Angebote.


Facebook kauft Oculus für 2,3 Milliarden US-Dollar - Seite 5 - ComputerBase Forum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollora (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



john201050 schrieb:


> Genau.
> Genau so wie Whatsapp sofort nach der Übernahme an den FB Account gekoppelt wurde, wie es die ganzen Flamer prophezeit hatten.


lol hat hier jemand Ahnung von wie Technologie überhaupt funktioniert?
Sowas geht nicht über Nacht. Auch der Softwareriese Microsoft hat mal über ein Jahr gebraucht, bis er den MSN durch Skype ersetzt hat. Glaubst du das geht mal eben via Copy&Paste? Omg...





Freakless08 schrieb:


> Unglaublich wie viel $$ die Daten von  (Facebook)Nutzer wert sind um solche Großeinkäufe machen zu  können.


die Daten von einem Chattool sind 19 Mrd $ Wert...
Das sich da nicht sofort 100% der User von WhatsApp entfernt haben verstehe mal einer. Ist offensichtlich jedem egal...


----------



## Elthy (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Das könnte gewaltig nach hinten los gehen. Bis jetzt waren die meisten der potentiellen Oculus Käufer Technik und Hardware-affine Menschen, die FB gegenüber meiner Erfahrung nach sehr kritisch eingestellt sind. Nun könnte sich die Zielgruppe mehr in Richtung Angry-Birds Zocker verlagern. Allerdings sehe ich hier auch ein gigantisches Risiko für das PC-Gaming als Ganzes. VR war der größte Grund mit dem man auch Laien oder Konsoleros effektiv vom leistungsstarken PC überzeugen konnte. Jetzt werden wohl viele darauf Farmville spielen.

PS: Ich hoffe Star Citizen wird änlich wie Minecraft nicht für Oculus Rift veröffentlicht, sonst könnten hier einige schwach werden...


----------



## Rollora (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was an der Firma 2 Milliarden wert sein soll.


Naja wie schon geschrieben:
Ein Chattool (WhatsApp) ist 19Mrd Wert.
DAS ist verwunderlich. Das wird für mich ab jetzt IMMER Verwunderlich sein. Denn im Vergleich zu einer Firma, die die Art wie wir Spiele (usw) EMPFINDEN werden REVOLUTIONIEREN möchte, ist verglichen damit BLOSS 2 Mrd wert.
2 Mrd sind IMO sogar wenig, sollte sich das Konzept durchsetzen. Naja gut, niemand hat beim Start von 3dfx je gedacht, die Firma sei etwas wert. Oder Nvidia. Oder Apple...

Vielleicht hat Facebook das gar nicht wegen der VR Brille getan, die wollten einfach die Userdaten zahlungskräftiger Backer


----------



## DoGyAUT (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Ich finde es ist eine Frechheit/Respektlosigkeit gegenüber den Backern! Man hätte diese wenigstens benachrichtigen/befragen sollen! FB muss seine dreckigen Finger mittlerweile überall haben (WhatsApp als Beispiel) - diesen socal Mist/Hype kann ich nimmer sehen bah. Aber immer das Selbe mit der Masse, die schwimmen alle in einem Strom! 

Ich meine für viele Dinge benötigt man schon einen FB account, oder bekommt spezielle Boni für Likes etc - ich sag nur  langsam vermisse ich ernsthaft die Zeit wo nicht jeder Depp (sry für Wortwahl) das Internet zur Verfügung hatte.

@Rollora: Ich glaube nicht das Whatsapp selber so wertvoll ist, sonder das was dahinter ist - Daten, Daten und noch mehr Daten = $$$ fürn Herrn FB Fuzzi


----------



## Nuallan (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Rollora schrieb:


> Naja wie schon geschrieben:
> Ein Chattool (WhatsApp) ist 19Mrd Wert.
> DAS ist verwunderlich. Das wird für mich ab jetzt IMMER Verwunderlich sein. Denn im Vergleich zu einer Firma, die die Art wie wir Spiele (usw) EMPFINDEN werden REVOLUTIONIEREN möchte, ist verglichen damit BLOSS 2 Mrd wert.
> 2 Mrd sind IMO sogar wenig, sollte sich das Konzept durchsetzen. Naja gut, niemand hat beim Start von 3dfx je gedacht, die Firma sei etwas wert. Oder Nvidia. Oder Apple...



Eine Spiele-Technologie und ein weltweit viel genutztes Kommunikationstool mit nem riesen Potential sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. 
Ich finde das Verhältnis der Preise passt. Damit meine ich natürlich nicht die Preise selbst. 

Durch Whatsapp kann man wesentlich mehr und nützlichere Informationen sammeln als durch Oculus. Und Informationen sind die wahre Währung auf diesem Planeten..


----------



## DoGyAUT (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Wissen ist Macht - schei*e wenns der Falsche hat xD

Ich hoffe die klären das und geben bald ein Statement ab - sonst wirds wohl Köpfe rollen.


----------



## Rollora (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Eine Spiele-Technologie und ein weltweit viel genutztes Kommunikationstool mit nem riesen Potential sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.


ich will jetzt nicht OT gehen, deshalb lassen wir die Diskussion lieber und gehen das per PN an wenn du magst.
Aber WhatsAPP hat kein "potential", es ist ein Chattool wie viele andere, hatte besseres Marketing und einige Verbesserungen im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz, aber das Potential besteht eher darin, dass es mit Zustimmung des Users ALLE sich auf dem Telefon befindlichen Daten holt und speichert (und somit deutlich mehr als 19 Mrd wert ist, für 400 Mio Userdaten würde selbst ich mehr zahlen)



Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich finde das Verhältnis der Preise passt. Damit meine ich natürlich nicht die Preise selbst.


Naja der Occulus Preis richtet sich nach einem Erfolg in der Marktwirtschaft, sprich: hier würde man 2 Mrd zahlen, weil Occulus mal so und soviel Umsatz macht und das Geld wieder reinspielt. Der gratis Messenger WhatsApp wird dieses Geld nie reinspielen, aber die verkauften Userdaten tun das schon.


Nuallan schrieb:


> Durch Whatsapp kann man wesentlich mehr und nützlichere Informationen sammeln als durch Oculus. Und Informationen sind die wahre Währung auf diesem Planeten..


darum gings mir eigentlich, bzw war das meine Intention: das Wahnsinnige dahinter ist, dass eine neue Technologie 10x weniger Wert ist, wie die persönlichen Daten der sorglosen User. Bzw ist es nicht verwunderlich, das die Daten so viel wert sind, sondern, dass das keinen größeren Aufschrei der User nach sich zieht und sich nicht mehr Leute fragen warum das so ist und was mit ihren Daten passiert...
oder wieder anders formuliert: warum macht sich niemand Gedanken, das eine Firma 19Mrd zahlt nur um an Informationen ranzukommen- die aber am freien Markt wertos sind bzw man nicht so kaufen und verkaufen kann, und eine (in dem Fall die gleiche( Firma zahlt nur 2 Mrd oder gerade mal ein Zehntel, für eine Technologie die am Markt tatsächlich Wert hat.

Vielleicht ist jetzt klarer, was ich meine


----------



## scully1234 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Gabe Newell mit Steam wäre der richtige Partner gewesen aber dieses verdammte Facebook frage ich mich wie man sich so prosituieren kann u die Backers so hintergeht


----------



## blackout24 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Facebook’s $2B Oculus Deal Happened Over The Last Five Days | TechCrunch


----------



## lol2k (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Elthy schrieb:


> PS: Ich hoffe Star Citizen wird änlich wie Minecraft nicht für Oculus Rift veröffentlicht, sonst könnten hier einige schwach werden...



Das ist bereits der Fall- eine Implementierung von Oculus Rift wurde schon mit dem 12 Mio. Dollar Stretch Goal dingsfest gemacht. Das Hangar Modul wurde dementsprechend auch gepatched, seit Ende Februar ist ein rudimentärer Gebrauch bereits möglich. Die Star Citizen und Reddit Foren platzen vor Beiträgen - das ist ein kleiner "Schock" für viele Gamer und Supporter. Damit hätte wohl die wenigsten gerechnet!


----------



## blackout24 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

The future of VR : oculus

Palmer steht gerade der Community Rede und Antwort.


----------



## Nuallan (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Rollora schrieb:


> ich will jetzt nicht OT gehen, deshalb lassen wir die Diskussion lieber und gehen das per PN an wenn du magst.
> Aber WhatsAPP hat kein "potential", es ist ein Chattool wie viele andere, hatte besseres Marketing und einige Verbesserungen im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz, aber das Potential besteht eher darin, dass es mit Zustimmung des Users ALLE sich auf dem Telefon befindlichen Daten holt und speichert (und somit deutlich mehr als 19 Mrd wert ist, für 400 Mio Userdaten würde selbst ich mehr zahlen)



Ich finde das ist kein OT, denn wir vergleichen diesen Kauf mit dem letzten. Innovation hat nicht immer was mit dem Wert zu tun, siehe Apple. 
Whatsapp hat wirklich nix neu erfunden (Facebook sowieso nicht), aber es hat nen riesigen Namen, und den auch noch bei der begehrtesten Zielgruppe überhaupt. 



Rollora schrieb:


> warum macht sich niemand Gedanken, das eine Firma 19Mrd zahlt nur um an Informationen ranzukommen- die aber am freien Markt wertos sind bzw man nicht so kaufen und verkaufen kann, und eine (in dem Fall die gleiche( Firma zahlt nur 2 Mrd oder gerade mal ein Zehntel, für eine Technologie die am Markt tatsächlich Wert hat.



Das frage ich mich auch.  Die Leute sind für die meisten Themen heute nur noch kurzzeitig zu interessieren, in dem Fall Datenschutz. Sie kriegen es zwar mit, aber morgen gibt dann das nächste süße Eisbärbaby.
Ich denke das liegt an dem Zeitalter und der Menge der Informationen, die heute auf uns einprasseln. Die großen Firmen wissen das *ganz genau*. Und nicht nur die..
Das beste Beispiel ist Merkel. Ohne diese vergessliche Eigenschaft der Menschen wäre sie schon lange nicht mehr unsere "Mutti". Sie sitzt einfach alles aus, und das war noch nie so einfach wie heute.
Die wenigen Leute, die sich wirklich Gedanken machen, denken wahrscheinlich sie können eh nix ausrichten, in dem Fall gegen die Daten-Sammelwut. Ich kann das verstehen.
Warum soll man bei Android auf die Berechtigungen achten? Um Android vernünftig zu nutzen brauch man ein Google-Konto, und das wars dann schon..

Über Oculus kann man streiten. Für mich ist das jetzt nichts sooo besonderes. Es sind stark übertrieben ausgedrückt zwei Handy-Displays mit nem Gummiband drumherum. Und es ist noch lange nicht ausgereift.
Ich konnte es noch nicht testen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es auf absehbare Zeit ohne jede Konkurrenz bleibt, so wie Whatsapp..



blackout24 schrieb:


> Palmer steht gerade der Community Rede und Antwort.


 
Nach dem ersten Absatz konnte ich einfach nicht mehr weiterlesen. Den hat nämlich schon eindeutig die FB-PR-Abteilung übernommen..


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Ich seh den Zweck des Deals nicht ganz. FB und Oculus trennen Welten, Synergieeffekte erwarte ich daher nicht wirklich. Es sei denn man kann irgendwann seine Busenfreunde in 3D ablichten und sie sich dann damit anschauen.

Dass Zuckerberg auf Einkaufstour geht ist verständlich, denn Facebook wird nicht ewig halten, er muss den Konzern breiter aufstellen. Aber etwas, was passender zu Facebook gewesen wäre, wäre imo wohl deutlich besser gewesen.



Stueppi schrieb:


> Stell dir vor EA hätte die gekauft xD


 
Dann würde Rift definitv floppen, so wie die eine Marke nach der anderen versenken...



DoGyAUT schrieb:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1523379957/oculus-rift-step-into-the-game/comments - shitstorm incoming...



Bisher ist's noch nur ein Trauerzug... aber ich bin gespannt wie die Community reagieren wird wenn Palmer bis einen Comment abgibt um sich zu rechtfertigen. Dann ist der Shitstorm wohl gesichert


----------



## Xrais (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Das klingt dann doch super für Sony's Version


----------



## Rollora (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Über Oculus kann man streiten. Für mich ist das jetzt nichts sooo besonderes. Es sind stark übertrieben ausgedrückt zwei Handy-Displays mit nem Gummiband drumherum. Und es ist noch lange nicht ausgereift.
> Ich konnte es noch nicht testen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es auf absehbare Zeit ohne jede Konkurrenz bleibt, so wie Whatsapp..


 
Also ich konnte es auch noch nicht testen - gerade deshalb bin ich gespannt: als die ersten VR Brillen aufkamen und die 3D Brillen für Spieler in den 90ern war ich schon sehr gespannt... und später sehr ernüchtert. Auch vom 3D im Kino halte ich wenig. Ich empfinde den 3D Effekt kaum bzw nur sehr passiv, es macht für mich keinen Unterschied ob 3D oder 2D (sowohl Visuell kaum, als auch von der Immersion). Aber das was ich von Occulus immer gehört hab' hat mich eben doch immer wieder neugierig gemacht. Deshalb hätte ichs gerne EIN mal ausprobiert um mich davon zu überzeugen, oder eben auch wieder "mehh..." zu sagen.
Und die Konkurrenz gab es bei VR Brillen iwie immer schon, auch jetzt kommt Sony's Morpheus in die Gänge - wohl ein Grund warum Occulus schnell einen großen Käufer gesucht hat - gegen Sony käme man mit den 2 Mio von Kickstarter kaum an.


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Gabe Newell mit Steam wäre der richtige Partner gewesen aber dieses verdammte Facebook frage ich mich wie man sich so prosituieren kann u die Backers so hintergeht



Ja toll, ersetze FB Accoutzwang gegen Steam Accountzwang. Was für mich von beiden schlimmer wäre ist bisher nicht entschieden


----------



## Rollora (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ja toll, ersetze FB Accoutzwang gegen Steam Accountzwang. Was für mich von beiden schlimmer wäre ist bisher nicht entschieden


naja das ist derzeit schon eindeutig FB (wie es in 10 Jahren aussieht, weiß man nicht). Facebook generiert nunmal sein Geld nachweislich durch das Verwenden von Userdaten, STEAM tut dies durch Vertrieb von Games


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Rollora schrieb:


> naja das ist derzeit schon eindeutig FB (wie es in 10 Jahren aussieht, weiß man nicht). Facebook generiert nunmal sein Geld nachweislich durch das Verwenden von Userdaten, STEAM tut dies durch Vertrieb von Games


 
Ok und dann stell dir vor dass du dein Rift nicht verkaufen könntest wenn du es wolltest wegen Accountzwang 

Aber wie gesagt, der Comment galt für mich und ist nicht für jedermann gültig


----------



## Laudian (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Ich sehe jetzt irgendwie das große Problem nicht.

Facebook ist ja nicht gerade für Datenschutz bekannt, deswegen kann ich es schon verstehen wenn man es alles andere als gut findet wenn die Whatsapp übernehmen...

Aber wo liegt das Problem wenn sie Occulus übernehmen ? Sollen die eine Kamera einbauen um eure Augenfarbe zu erspitzeln ? Ich sehe es eher so, dass sich der Occulus durch die neu gewonnene Finanzstärke riesige Möglichkeiten bieten das Thema Virtual Reality weit voranzubringen.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Zuckerberg so ein Projekt in den Sand setzt ist in meinen Augen doch eher gering. Man muss den Typen ja nicht mögen, kompetent ist er aber allemal. Vor allem hat er mit Facebook eine weltweit einmalige Möglichkeit die Rift zu pushen, und eine große Verbreitung wird der Rift mit Sicherheit nicht schaden.


Und mal ganz abgesehen davon ob die Entwicklung für uns positiv oder negativ ausfällt... Wenn euch jemand 2 Milliarden in die Hand drücken würde für ein finanziell bislang auf sehr wackeligen Beinen stehendes Projekt würde mit Sicherheit keiner der hier anwesenden nein sagen, Crowdfunding hin oder her.


----------



## Rollora (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ok und dann stell dir vor dass du dein Rift nicht verkaufen könntest wenn du es wolltest wegen Accountzwang
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, der Comment galt für mich und ist nicht für jedermann gültig


ja dieses "Problem" kenn ich, hat mich anfangs an STEAM auch gestört.
Mir fällt nun halt auf, dass ich in 25 Jahren Gaming noch kein einziges(!) Spiel weiterverkauft hab, obwohl ich mir diese Option ungern nehmen lasse.
Allerdings kaufe ich seit 3 Jahren bei den STEAM Aktionen AAA Games um 5€ und weniger. Counterstrike? 1.99€, Portal? Same. STALKER usw usf 4.99€
Wenn ich jetzt bedenke, dass ich Spiele die ich um ein paar Euro "neu" haben kann verkaufen möchte, muss ich schon in argen Geldnöten sein 
Verkaufen kann ich meine Spiele zwar nicht, aber "borgen" kann man sie ja jetzt seit kurzem. So kann ich aus meinen ganzen 2€ deals zwar kein Kapital mehr schlagen, aber immerhin haben andere was von meiner 150+ Spiele Bibliothek.
Zumal ich eigentlich täglich mehr € einnehme allein durch diese seltsamen Sammelkarten die Spiele ständig abwerfen und ich aufm Markt verkaufe (wer kauft sowas eigentlich )

Steam DRM mag mir also unterbinden meine 2€ Spiele zu verkaufen, aber das ist mir persönlich eben kein Anliegen mehr, weil Steam deals eh 100x besser ist als privat irgendwo ein Spiel privat kaufen.





Laudian schrieb:


> Ich sehe jetzt irgendwie das große Problem nicht.
> 
> Facebook ist ja nicht gerade für Datenschutz bekannt, deswegen kann ich  es schon verstehen wenn man es alles andere als gut findet wenn die  Whatsapp übernehmen...
> 
> ...


 
Pro und Contra:
Pro zuerst: 
Geld   (ist immer fein, kann aber außerdem auch genutzt werden ->)
Eventuell mehr Freiheit bei der Entwicklung
Höhere Qualität des Produkts (Mehr Leute, mehr Forschung)
Mehr/besserer Kontakt mit Entwicklern (war bislang anhand der geringen Mitarbeiterzahlen nur unzufrieden möglich), Bessere Implementierung von Spielen usw usf
Mehr $$$ bringt auch Resistenz gegen Sonys VR Brille
Marketing

Nachteile:
-könnte sein, dass ein FB Account nötig ist oder eine andere Art von Account
- Werbung?
- eventuell weniger Freiheit der Entwickler
- bisherige Backer und Träger des Projekts verlieren den Einfluss

Dinge wie


> Mark Zuckerberg specifically mentioned advertising opportunities and Facebook  payment system integration when talking about the acquisition.


zeigen auch schon recht gut, das schon jetzt Dinge außer Kontrolle geraten. So sagt Palmer, Facebook greift überhaupt nicht ein und die Social Networking Plattform FB wird mit der Brille nix zu tun haben, ist bloß "Partner", aber der FB Besitzer sagt parallel schon ganz was anderes.
Entweder man versucht sich bei Oculus noch mit Schadensbegrenzung, oder man scheiBt bei FB schon total auf das was Oculus eigentlich geplant hat und will tatsächlich nur FB überall draufdrucken.
Warum sonst würde der jetztige Besitzer von OR das genaue Gegenteil von dem sagen, was der vorherige grade noch im Redditthread sagt?
Bedenklich ist es. Ein schlechteres Produkt per se wird es nicht machen, die Hardware wird bestimmt besser, die Unterstützung steigen... aber ich mag einfach FB nicht dieses Produkt infiltrieren.
Wir werden sehen: Wenn Facebook das Projekt wirklich einfach stützen will und somit das ganze wirklich abhebt, freut mich das. Aber sollte einmal eine Meldung von einem Popup oder FB Account kommen (und davor ist man nie sicher, das kann ja auch noch Jahre später eingeführt werden), kann es durchaus sein, dass diese ehemals revolutionäre Technologie für mich uninteressant wird. Schade... thats life

Und zu deinem letzten Punkt, wenn mir jemand 2 Mrd in die Hand drücken würde...
Also es ist mal so: gehts mit weniger als 2 Mrd auch? Dann hat dieser Jemand der mir 2 Mrd gibt wohl mehr vor, als das was ich vor hatte ganz einfach.
Und das zweite ist: wer 2 Mrd abdrückt, will nicht einfach KEINE Kontrolle, der will was machen. Niemand der investiert, will danach keine Leistung/Kontrolle oder sonstwas.

Ich glaube, dass das ganze das Projekt beflügeln und beschleunigen wird, aber skeptisch darf man trotzdem sein. Wir reden hier nicht von der Caritas, wir reden von Facebook.


----------



## Superwip (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Vielleicht bauen sie ja einen hardware-Like-Knopf ein mit dem man Screenshots teilen kann?


----------



## Shub Niggurath (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Als ich das bei YouTube gelesen habe, dachte ich echt der Typ der das schrieb macht einen blöden Scherz. Leider nein.
Oculus ist für mich nun gestorben. Gerade jetzt wo ich mich die letzte Zeit damit auseinander gesetzt habe, weil ich's sehr interessant fand.
Einfach Ausverkauf betreiben, wie erbärmlich! Und dann auch noch ausgerechnet an lass-mich-dich-mal-ordentlich-ausspähen Facebook. Alles nur hohle Worte was zuvor erzählt wurde, denen glaube ich jetzt nichts mehr. Wirklich gefickt sind aber die Leute die die Ärsche auf Kickstarter unterstützt haben. So dankt man es ihnen. 
Jetzt schaut man als PC-Spieler natürlich erstmal in die Röhre. Auf absehbare Zeit wird's also kein vernünftiges VR geben. Echt schade.

Wollte eigentlich einen Kaffee trinken, aber den brauch ich jetzt nicht mehr.

PS:
Ich kopier mal frecherweise einfach das Zitat was einer auf reddit geschrieben hat:


			
				Henry Ford schrieb:
			
		

> Money doesn't change men, it merely unmasks them. If a man is naturally  selfish or arrogant or greedy, the money brings that out, that's all.


Von wegen "Vision von VR umsetzen blablabla..."


€dit:
Da wird Sony doch auf einmal interessanter.
Vielleicht überlegt sich's Sony ja nochmal mit ihrer PS4-Exklusivität.
Sind ja nun nicht soo weit hinterher.
Bei solchen Ausverkäufern sollen sie ruhig kräftig klauen, solange es eine Verbesserung bringt.


----------



## keinnick (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Wie viele FB Aktien bekommen nun die Backer, also die Leute die diesen Geldregen für die Oculus-Leute überhaupt erst ermöglicht haben?


----------



## Cosmas (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

ich kann gar nicht so viel essen, wie ich kotzen möchte...nuff said...

good bye, OR.


----------



## Overkee (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Oculus jetzt sofort an den Nagel zu hängen, nur weil sie von FB gekauft wurden, halte ich für eine übertriebene Kurzschlussreaktion. Man kann doch jetzt noch gar nicht absehen, wie sich das Projekt weiterentwickeln wird.


----------



## keinnick (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Overkee schrieb:


> Oculus jetzt sofort an den Nagel zu hängen, nur weil sie von FB gekauft wurden, halte ich für eine übertriebene Kurzschlussreaktion. Man kann doch jetzt noch gar nicht absehen, wie sich das Projekt weiterentwickeln wird.



Naja, FB hat das Ding sicher nicht zum Spaß gekauft:

_Der Facebook-Chef Mark Zuckerberg äußerte sich zur Übernahme eher kryptisch: "Die Plattform der Gegenwart heißt Mobile. Jetzt bereiten wir uns auf die Plattformen der Zukunft vor. Oculus hat die Gelegenheit, die sozialste Plattform aller Zeiten zu werden und die Art und Weise zu verändern, wie wir arbeiten, spielen und kommunizieren."_

Facebook kauft Virtual-Reality-Spezialisten Oculus VR | heise online



Für mich ist das Teil gestorben, da ich mit dem Ding meinen mir selbst auferlegten Mindestabstand zu FB nicht mehr einhalten würde.


----------



## beren2707 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Das darf doch nicht wahr sein...  Wie dieser Suckerberg (!) mit seiner Werbeverteilungs- und Datensammlungsplattform (virtuell) Geld "verdient" hat und jetzt eine Firma aufkauft, welche wohl für eine Revolution im Bereich der Immersionsfähigkeit virtueller Welten gesorgt hätte oder sorgen wird, mag aus finanziellen Gesichtspunkten für den Zuckerbengel verständlich sein, ich persönlich empfinde diese zunehmende (feindliche?) Übernahmepolitik sehr gefährlich und verachtenswert. Wenn fb dann fällt, was wird dann aus Oculus?

Klar, evtl. ändert das auch nicht viel. Aber wenn ich mir fb so ansehe und was sie in letzter Zeit so getrieben haben, dann kann ich mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Schade, egal wie weit man sich und seinen Alltag von Facebook distanziert, es holt einen doch immer wieder ein.
Mir ist ja egal was die auf ihrer Page so treiben und welche App von wem gekauft wird, aber wenn die jetzt im Hardwarebereich wildern kotzt es einfach an.

@ Overkee: Ich hänge Occulus Rift an den Nagel, da Facebook für mich keine Plattform darstellt an der ich teilhaben möchte oder diese durch den Kauf unterstützen möchte. So einfach.


----------



## Cosmas (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Overkee schrieb:


> Oculus jetzt sofort an den Nagel zu hängen, nur weil sie von FB gekauft wurden, halte ich für eine übertriebene Kurzschlussreaktion. Man kann doch jetzt noch gar nicht absehen, wie sich das Projekt weiterentwickeln wird.



während Palmer gerne von einer "Partnerschaft" labert, is dir wohl entgangen, das es sich hier um einen KAUF handelt und man gibt keine 2mrd aus, um das weder zu kontrollieren, noch erheblichen einfluss zu nehmen und das an seine vorstellungen und wünsche anzupassen. 
das zu glauben, wäre der gipfel der naivität und, angesichts der bisherigen erwerbungen und ihrer vollintegration, schon fast verbrecherisch ignorant.

ich bin nr froh, das ich mich Whatsapp und Instagram bisher völlig entzogen hatte und auf FB nur nen nichtssagenden fakeaccount habe, von dem ich aber inzwischen nichtmal mehr die logindaten weiss...das er überhaupt existiert, wird mir nur durch den FB mailspam in erinnerung gehalten...


----------



## Atothedrian (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Zu einen Kaufvertrag gehören immer zwei Seiten....vllt sollten hier alle nicht nur auf FB schimpfen  

Nichts desto trotz würde ich erstmal abwarten wie eine Implementierung und überhaupt das *fertige* Produkt überhaupt aussieht. Möglicherweise wäre es so oder so den Erwartungen nicht gerecht geworden, dann ist es auch Hupe wer es vergeigt 
Die einzige wichtige Frage die schon einige gestellt haben ist auch für mich was mit den Leuten ist die das Projekt überhaupt ermöglich haben. FB sollte genug Geld haben um denjenigen die es wollen ihre Kohle wieder zu geben


----------



## Aemkeisdna (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Ich spiele sehr gerne Arma 3 und habe schon oft überleg mir TrackIR zu Kaufen aber sagte mir nicht so recht zu. Dann bekam ich Wind von Occulus Rift  und dachte das wird was aber 350€ (Start Preis) und Facebook als Inhaber ....


----------



## aloha84 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Arbeitet jetzt John Carmack für Facebook? 
Sachen gibts.....xD


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, FB hat das Ding sicher nicht zum Spaß gekauft:
> 
> _Der Facebook-Chef Mark Zuckerberg äußerte sich zur Übernahme eher kryptisch: "Die Plattform der Gegenwart heißt Mobile. Jetzt bereiten wir uns auf die Plattformen der Zukunft vor. Oculus hat die Gelegenheit, die sozialste Plattform aller Zeiten zu werden und die Art und Weise zu verändern, wie wir arbeiten, spielen und kommunizieren."_
> 
> ...


Ich hab jetzt erst den ganzen Thread gelesen und bin erst bei deinem Beitrag auf eine mögliche Verwendung gekommen. 
Zuerst dachte ich, dass man dann mal bei Star Citizen ein paar Kisten OBs in die äußeren Regionen fliegen muss, denn ein brauchbareres Productplacement würde bei solchen Games kaum möglich sein, aber dann las ich das mit Plattform der Zukunft. 

Virtuelle Chatrooms und Einkaufszentren könnten in der Tat gut mit OR funktionieren und würden Facebook sicher eine Menge Kohle bringen. 
Solange Games dann auf dieser Plattform keine Hauptrolle spielen und man beim Zocken seine Ruhe hat, sehe ich auch kein Problem dabei.

Edit: Einfach mal 'Gamer' anschauen, denn das zeigt auch schön die Möglichkeiten auf.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

....tsja, abwarten und Tee trinken...aber das war's dann für mich.

 Schade, eine wirklich schöne Technik wird "verraten", klar mit ordentlich Kapital im Rücken kann einiges bewegt und entwickelt werden, die Frage ist halt ob einem der Weg gefällt.

 Und da Facebook kein altruistischer Verein ist, werden die schon wissen wie sie die Technik gewinnbringend einsetzen werden

 Finde es übrigens extrem schade das pcgh.de mal wieder meilenweit mit ihren News hinterher hinkt und dies als Usernews erscheinen muss während jeder uninterssante Quark als MegaNews auf der Main erscheint


----------



## Trueheimer (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Immer diese dümmliche Hysterie wenn irgendwer irgendwen kauft. Lustig. Natürlich ist die bahnbrechende Oculus-Technologie sofort kacke weil Facebook den Laden gekauft hat. Ist doch logisch. Beim Kauf von Instagram brach der gleiche Sturm los. Neuerdings gibts dort auch Werbung. Hat sich ansonsten irgendetwas merklich verändert? Null. Ach doch - die Userzahl. Verdoppelt. Von 100 auf 200 Millionen. 

Lustig find ich bei der ganzen Geschichte immer, dass es Zuckerberg geschafft hat, zum verhassten Gesicht einer Datenkrake zu werden während die Google-Vögel fast exakt die gleiche Nummer fahren und man über Brin, Page und Schmidt immer nur jubelt wie toll und kreativ die sind.

Glaubt eigentlich irgendwer ernsthaft dran, dass Oculus nicht selbst zusätzliches Geld verdienen wollte? Als ob es völlig außergewöhnlich ist, dass ein Unternehmen Geld verdienen will.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Nö, Google ist ******* und die wollen die Weltherrschaft, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Jor-El (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Mist, dabei wollte ich doch mein nächstes Kind Oculus Rift taufen.
Oculus "Facebook" Rift klingt mal richtig doof. Schade.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Trueheimer schrieb:


> Immer diese dümmliche Hysterie wenn irgendwer irgendwen kauft. Lustig. Natürlich ist die bahnbrechende Oculus-Technologie sofort kacke weil Facebook den Laden gekauft hat. Ist doch logisch. Beim Kauf von Instagram brach der gleiche Sturm los. Neuerdings gibts dort auch Werbung. Hat sich ansonsten irgendetwas merklich verändert? Null. Ach doch - die Userzahl. Verdoppelt. Von 100 auf 200 Millionen.
> 
> Lustig find ich bei der ganzen Geschichte immer, dass es Zuckerberg geschafft hat, zum verhassten Gesicht einer Datenkrake zu werden während die Google-Vögel fast exakt die gleiche Nummer fahren und man über Brin, Page und Schmidt immer nur jubelt wie toll und kreativ die sind.
> 
> Glaubt eigentlich irgendwer ernsthaft dran, dass Oculus nicht selbst zusätzliches Geld verdienen wollte? Als ob es völlig außergewöhnlich ist, dass ein Unternehmen Geld verdienen will.


 
Immer diese kindliche Naivität in jeder Veränderung eine Verbesserung zu erkennen... und nun? 
Geldverdienen schon, nur vorher über Kickstarter abschöpfen und seine Entwicklung dann weiterzuverkaufen ist schon ne Klasse für sich.


----------



## REv0X (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Trueheimer schrieb:


> Immer diese dümmliche Hysterie wenn irgendwer irgendwen kauft. Lustig. Natürlich ist die bahnbrechende Oculus-Technologie sofort kacke weil Facebook den Laden gekauft hat. Ist doch logisch. Beim Kauf von Instagram brach der gleiche Sturm los. Neuerdings gibts dort auch Werbung. Hat sich ansonsten irgendetwas merklich verändert? Null. Ach doch - die Userzahl. Verdoppelt. Von 100 auf 200 Millionen.
> 
> Lustig find ich bei der ganzen Geschichte immer, dass es Zuckerberg geschafft hat, zum verhassten Gesicht einer Datenkrake zu werden während die Google-Vögel fast exakt die gleiche Nummer fahren und man über Brin, Page und Schmidt immer nur jubelt wie toll und kreativ die sind.
> 
> Glaubt eigentlich irgendwer ernsthaft dran, dass Oculus nicht selbst zusätzliches Geld verdienen wollte? Als ob es völlig außergewöhnlich ist, dass ein Unternehmen Geld verdienen will.


 
Mark, bist du es?


----------



## Trueheimer (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Immer diese kindliche Naivität in jeder Veränderung eine Verbesserung zu erkennen... und nun?
> Geldverdienen schon, nur vorher über Kickstarter abschöpfen und seine Entwicklung dann weiterzuverkaufen ist schon ne Klasse für sich.


 Na und? Was hat OculusVR über Kickstarter bitte "abgeschöpft"? Mit den lächerlichen 2,4 Millionen Dollar wär mal gar nix weiter nach vorne gegangen. Man hat damit Aufmerksamkeit bekommen und das Produkt schon mit Kickstarter für Investoren beworben.

Natürlich kostet die Entwicklung eines Produktes zur Marktreife ein Heidengeld, deswegen hat man auch schon kurz nach Kickstarter nochmal 75 Millionen Dollar von Investoren genommen. Diese haben das Geld sicherlich auch hergeschenkt um auf gar keinen Fall damit Geld zu verdienen.

Die Kickstarter-Pledger haben Geld gegeben und Ware dafür bekommen. Wo ist das Problem?  

Du findest es also kindlich naiv, wenn jemand der sich brennend für das Produkt und die Technologie interessiert und nächsten Monat sein Developer Modell bekommt einfach abwartet wie sich das ganze weiterentwickelt und erst dann entscheidet ob die Akquisition gut oder schlecht oder völlig unerheblich für das Produkt war? Dann ist das wohl so, dann bin ich kindlich naiv. Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage.


----------



## Cleriker (26. März 2014)

Ha, ich musste auch sofort an den Film Gamer denken. Kombiniert mit Surrogates, wird einem schlagartig klar, was FB will. Das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Die Frage ist bloß wer schneller mächtiger wird... Face(palm)book, oder Google (Skynet)?


----------



## DarkMo (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

jetz muss ich diese dumme frage doch mal stellen: was genau ist dieses ocolus rift gedöhns denn eigentlich? überall liest man davon, aber ich hab bisher einfach kein intresse dafür aufbringen können


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Hast du schon mal von Google was gelesen?


----------



## JaniZz (26. März 2014)

Trotzdem würde ich mit als kickstarter supporter mächtig in den Arsch beissen.
Das hat das ganze doch erst ins Rollen gebracht, oder? 
Ich weiss ja nicht was in der AGB`S dieser kickstarter Seite steht, aber könnte mir vorstellen das der Spenden erhaltene gewisse Verpflichtungen hat.

Können die nicht klagen? 

Ich mein, ich gebe denen mein Geld um ein Produkt zu verwirklichen was mich stark interessiert. am Ende wird einfach alles verkauft, die Inhaber von oculus rift sind stinken reich und die Spender Stehen leer da, falls Facebook das ganze Prinzip “gaming“ für Hardcore Zocker übern Haufen wirft und daraus z.B. eine “virtuelle Shopping“ Brille macht.

Ich denke nicht das es soweit kommt das und das ganze erstmal wie geplant zu Ende entwickelt wird. Facebook sieht nur viel Potenzial in diesem Projekt und hält sich alle Wege offen.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



DarkMo schrieb:


> jetz muss ich diese dumme frage doch mal stellen: was genau ist dieses ocolus rift gedöhns denn eigentlich? überall liest man davon, aber ich hab bisher einfach kein intresse dafür aufbringen können



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QnXHe_MIx4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlXrjTh7vHc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d3Wli7s6KY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpNQHNkJY1g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMMvF05ZT70



Heißt jetzt übrigens nicht mehr _Oculus Rift_ sondern *FaceRift*.


----------



## beren2707 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Notch hat jetzt schon Oculus Rift für Minecraft wegen der facebook-Übernahme eine Absage erteilt (evtl. etwas vorschnell, aber naja, so ist er halt). Mal schauen, wie sich das noch so entwickelt.


----------



## DarkMo (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

aha, also eine 3d brille? also eben 2 minimonitore für jedes auge in brillenform vors auge geschnallt? und für die info soll ich mir nun 3 stunden videos anglotzen?  deswegen wollte ich ned googlen oder so, weil ich irgendwie wusste, dass man das ganze in nem satz erklären kann ^^

aber thx für die info. sieht mir in der form unintressant aus. sicher viel zu schwer das zeil ><


----------



## mmayr (26. März 2014)

Trueheimer schrieb:


> Na und? Was hat OculusVR über Kickstarter bitte "abgeschöpft"? Mit den lächerlichen 2,4 Millionen Dollar wär mal gar nix weiter nach vorne gegangen. Man hat damit Aufmerksamkeit bekommen und das Produkt schon mit Kickstarter für Investoren beworben.  Natürlich kostet die Entwicklung eines Produktes zur Marktreife ein Heidengeld, deswegen hat man auch schon kurz nach Kickstarter nochmal 75 Millionen Dollar von Investoren genommen. Diese haben das Geld sicherlich auch hergeschenkt um auf gar keinen Fall damit Geld zu verdienen.  Die Kickstarter-Pledger haben Geld gegeben und Ware dafür bekommen. Wo ist das Problem?  Du findest es also kindlich naiv, wenn jemand der sich brennend für das Produkt und die Technologie interessiert und nächsten Monat sein Developer Modell bekommt einfach abwartet wie sich das ganze weiterentwickelt und erst dann entscheidet ob die Akquisition gut oder schlecht oder völlig unerheblich für das Produkt war? Dann ist das wohl so, dann bin ich kindlich naiv. Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage.



Lächerliche 2 Millionen, zusammengekratzt von Leuten wie mir und dir? Wach mal auf, Junge! 
Ohne diese Lächerlichkeit hätten sie nicht mal starten können. Dann hätte es auch diesen Verkauf nicht gegeben. Die, die das ermöglicht haben, gehen jetzt aus! Wie wäre es mit Gewinnbeteiligung?

Toll, das DU ein Developer Modell bekommst!  
Soll ich jetzt neidisch sein, oder wozu spammst du diese Info?


----------



## Shub Niggurath (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



DarkMo schrieb:


> aha, also eine 3d brille? also eben 2 minimonitore für jedes auge in brillenform vors auge geschnallt? und für die info soll ich mir nun 3 stunden videos anglotzen?  deswegen wollte ich ned googlen oder so, weil ich irgendwie wusste, dass man das ganze in nem satz erklären kann ^^
> 
> aber thx für die info. sieht mir in der form unintressant aus. sicher viel zu schwer das zeil ><


Ist in einem Satz schlecht zu erklären.
Ist lediglich ein "Monitor" (DK2 hat 1920x1080, 960x1080 pro Auge). 
Wiegt nur etwas über 300g. Verbraucherverserion soll weniger wiegen und auch besseres Design haben.


----------



## milesdavis (26. März 2014)

Whatsapp hat ja noch Sinn gemacht, aber was will Facebook mit Oculus?


----------



## blackout24 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

http://i.imgur.com/GaPOjaE.jpg

Interessant. Razer CEO zu Notch.


----------



## Trueheimer (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich mit als kickstarter supporter mächtig in den Arsch beissen.
> Das hat das ganze doch erst ins Rollen gebracht, oder?
> Ich weiss ja nicht was in der AGB`S dieser kickstarter Seite steht, aber könnte mir vorstellen das der Spenden erhaltene gewisse Verpflichtungen hat.
> 
> ...


 
ROTFL. Die "Spender" stehen so oder so leer da. Die mit Abstand größte Mehrheit hat sich schlichtweg einen Prototyp vergünstigt gekauft. Und wer ernsthaft der Meinung war/ist, dass VR lediglich für Hardcore Gamer gedacht ist, tut mir wirklich von ganzem Herzen leid. Das Zeug hat riesiges Potenzial in allen nur erdenklichen Bereichen. Genau deswegen hat Zuckerberg den Kram auch gekauft. Neue Technologie mit potenziell riesigem Markt. Bzw. mit potenziell quasi unendlichen Anwendungsmöglichkeiten. Vom Hardcore-Gamer über Immobilienmakler bis zur Medizin - das Ding ist eben (wenns gut gemacht ist) eine Gelddruckmaschine und es war völlig klar, dass die von irgendwem gekauft werden.

Facebook hätte ich jetzt eher weniger erwartet, aber Zuckerberg ist glaub ich auch ein wenig in Panik weil Google (meiner Meinung nach) wesentlich passendere Akquisitionen erledigt hat. Bin mir sicher, dass Google auch an Oculus dran war.

Ich find die FB-Akquisition jetzt auch nicht sonderlich prall, aber ich hab überhaupt keine Idee inwieweit sich überhaupt etwas ändert und inwiefern das dann gut oder schlecht ist.


----------



## DaStash (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



steinschock schrieb:


> Facebook to Acquire Oculus VR for $2 Billion - IGN
> 
> Yup kein scherz
> 
> ...


 
Wartet doch erst mal ab. Immer dieser blinde Aktionismus...^^

MfG


----------



## Trueheimer (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



mmayr schrieb:


> Lächerliche 2 Millionen, zusammengekratzt von Leuten wie mir und dir? Wach mal auf, Junge!
> Ohne diese Lächerlichkeit hätten sie nicht mal starten können. Dann hätte es auch diesen Verkauf nicht gegeben. Die, die das ermöglicht haben, gehen jetzt aus! Wie wäre es mit Gewinnbeteiligung?


Gewinnbeteiligung? Alter... Deine Pillen musste mir auch mal schicken. Geiler Shit. Hast Du Dich mit Risikokapital beteiligt? Gewinnbeteiligung gibts für INVESTOREN. Die Leute, die mal eben 75 Millionen Dollar von ihrem Sparbuch nehmen und in eine Firma stecken, dafür dann ein paar Prozent Equity bekommen. Mit dem nicht ganz kleinen Risiko diese 75 Millionen Dollar dennoch komplett zu verlieren. Guck Dich mal auf Plattformen wie seedmatch oder dergleichen um. Da kannste die Klappe aufreißen und Gewinnbeteiligungen fordern. Aber eben ggf. auch dein komplettes Geld verlieren, "Junge".


----------



## JaniZz (26. März 2014)

Beispiel: 

Ich biete an, für eine Spende in Höhe von 50 Euro entwickel ich ein Mittel gegen Krebs. Für die 50 Euro mach ich auch Versuche an dir und verbessere damit das verfahren und am Ende wird es ein Mittel gegen durchfall.
Du hast kein Nutzen davon und ich bin stinken reich dadurch geworden

Was ist das jetzt? 

Soweit ist es ja nicht gekommen bis jetzt....

Aber ich würde mir getäuscht vorkommen


----------



## Laudian (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Beo der Occulus Rift hat aber niemand gespendet, man hat nämlich etwas für sein Geld bekommen.
Den *Vorbestellern* wurde ein Prototyp der Rift versprochen, den sie auch bekommen haben, damit hat sich die Crowdfunding Sache erledigt gehabt.


----------



## N00bler (26. März 2014)

Facebook hat momentan ja einen richtigen Kauftrip.


----------



## Trueheimer (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> 
> Ich biete an, für eine Spende in Höhe von 50 Euro entwickel ich ein Mittel gegen Krebs. Für die 50 Euro mach ich auch Versuche an dir und verbessere damit das verfahren und am Ende wird es ein Mittel gegen durchfall.
> Du hast kein Nutzen davon und ich bin stinken reich dadurch geworden
> ...



Was das jetzt ist? Ich sags Dir: Ein ziemlich hanebüchener Vergleich. 
Zunächst gab es für alle Levels bei Kickstarter konkrete Gegenleistungen. Außer für die 10 Dollar - aber willst Du mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass ohne die 10000 Dollar (es waren etwas mehr als 1000 Goodwill-Spender) nix gelaufen wäre? Alle anderen Pledge-Levels haben konkrete Gegenleistungen bekommen. T-Shirts, Poster, usw. In den höheren Levels gab es eine oder mehrere Developer-Versionen des Produkts.

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass Du nix gezahlt hast - nur so eine Vermutung.
Aber wenn Du doch etwas gezahlt hättest, siehst Du dich vermutlich als armes Opfer, das 300 Dollar für ein Devkit bezahlt hat und dann noch als Versuchskaninchen ausgenutzt wurdest.

Natürlich ist man zu einem Teil auch ein Versuchskaninchen - was Du aber hier komplett auslässt, ist die Tatsache, dass Du mit dem Devkit privilegierten Zugang zu einer neuen Technologie hast. Du kannst (wenn Du den entsprechenden Skill hast) Anwendungen dafür schreiben und damit einen Sack voll Geld verdienen. 

Das Beispiel ist alleine schon deswegen völlig ungeeignet, weil Du dabei von einem konkreten Endresultat ausgehen kannst. Bei Facebook/Oculus ist keineswegs klar wie das ganze ausgeht. Alles reine Spekulation. 

Der Artikel hier:  bringts meiner Meinung nach auf den Punkt. Natürlich kann es auch ein Griff ins Klo werden und Facebook verhunzt das ganze noch irgendwie. Es kann aber auch einfach so bleiben wie es ist und ein viel größerer Erfolg werden, weil Facebook eine gigantische Userbasis hat. Die Zeit wirds zeigen - ich bin halt einfach nicht per se negativ eingestellt und warte einfach mal ab was passiert.


----------



## Hardwarehard (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Nächste Woche kaufen sie das Forum


----------



## Big D (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Diesmal hätte ich mich echt über eine Troll-News gefreut, leider ist es keine. Nachdem Facebook Whatsapp für mich schon vollkommen uninteressant gemacht hat, hats mir nun auch noch Oculis Roft kaputt gemacht. Schade. Allerdings freu ich mich das Leute wie Notch da auch ihre Kommentare zu machen


----------



## Hänschen (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Mal im Ernst ... wer würde sich so ein Ding überhaupt kaufen, viel zu klobig und so.
 Und welche Spiele würden es unterstützen und wieviel sollte es kosten ?

 Wegen 2 Spielen kauf ich sowas nicht.


----------



## mmayr (26. März 2014)

Trueheimer schrieb:


> Gewinnbeteiligung? Alter... Deine Pillen musste mir auch mal schicken. Geiler Shit. Hast Du Dich mit Risikokapital beteiligt? Gewinnbeteiligung gibts für INVESTOREN. Die Leute, die mal eben 75 Millionen Dollar von ihrem Sparbuch nehmen und in eine Firma stecken, dafür dann ein paar Prozent Equity bekommen. Mit dem nicht ganz kleinen Risiko diese 75 Millionen Dollar dennoch komplett zu verlieren. Guck Dich mal auf Plattformen wie seedmatch oder dergleichen um. Da kannste die Klappe aufreißen und Gewinnbeteiligungen fordern. Aber eben ggf. auch dein komplettes Geld verlieren, "Junge".



Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, du hast keine Ahnung von der Größe der Zahlen, die du hier so rumposaunst.  

Du wirst in deinem ganzen Leben nur knapp über eine Million € verdienen. Dann wagst du es, 2Mio als Kleinigkeit abzutun? 
Da kannst du dich noch so als Kenner der Szene präsentieren, gegen deinen Realitätsverlust helfen meine Pillen auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Trueheimer (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



mmayr schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, du hast keine Ahnung von der Größe der Zahlen, die du hier so rumposaunst.
> Du wirst in deinem ganzen Leben nur knapp über eine Million € verdienen. Dann wagst du es, 2Mio als Kleinigkeit abzutun?
> Da kannst du dich noch so als Kenner der Szene präsentieren, gegen deinen Realitätsverlust helfen meine Pillen auch nicht mehr.


 
Eindruck täuscht. Ich hab beruflich fast nur mit Zahlen und Finanzen zu tun und hab sehr wohl sehr viel Ahnung von der Größe der Zahlen, die ich hier so "rumposaune" - was ich dann mit meinen Kenntnissen in meinem ganzen Leben verdiene oder tatsächlich bekomme (oder auch nicht) sei mal dahingestellt. Not your business. 

Ich wage es nicht nur, zwei Millionen als Kleinigkeit dahinzustellen (in den Maßstäben der Unterhaltungsindustrie und von Facebook sind zwei Millionen noch nichtmal eine solche) - ich setz gleich noch einen drauf. Kommt gleich, ich schwöre! Und ich präsentiere mich nicht nur als "Kenner der Szene", ich bin einer. Ich beschäftige mich intensivst mit Startups. Den gesamten Lebenslauf. Von Ideen über Konzepten und deren Bewertung bis zur Gründung, dem (eventuellen) Wachstum und dem "Ende" - egal ob im Rahmen einer Akquisition oder einer Pleite. Aber auch das nur am Rande.

Ob ICH nun an Realitätsverlust leide, weil ich unterscheiden kann in welchem Zusammenhang zwei (Komma VIER!!!!!) Millionen Dollar (Achtung - jetzt kommts!) eher ein unbedeutender Zahlenpups oder doch ein gewaltiger Betrag sind, sei mal dahingestellt. 

Natürlich sind zwei Millionen Dollar für die meisten Leute eine nahezu unerreichbare Summe. Aber ob Du es nun einsiehst oder nicht - bei einer zwei (Komma DREI) Milliarden Dollar Akquisition sind 2,4 Millionen Dollar einfach nicht der Rede wert. Die Erdnüsse lass ich hier mal aus dem Spiel.


----------



## Rollora (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wartet doch erst mal ab. Immer dieser blinde Aktionismus...^^
> 
> MfG


ich habe auf 2-3 seiten sehr viele Pro/Contrapunkte gebracht, das wird hier einfach ignoriert, es wird einfach dasselbe nochmal geschrieben aber weitaus weniger reflektiert 

Die Frage bleibt aber: Was will Zuckerberg mit dem Unternehmen, warum sagt er sofort nach dem Kauf, dass es die Zukunft des social computing ist usw während man bei OR nichts wissen will von Facebookintegration und FB angeblich keinen Einfluss nimmt und selbst Carmack meint er müsse sich jetzt bei FB anmelden? 

Eines ist einfach klar, 2mrd haut man nicht einfach aufgrund von Großzügigkeit einer Firma in den Rachen, man will mitbestimmen. Sonst würde es ja nicht heißen 300 weitere Millionen, wenn Zuckerbergs vorgegebene Ziele erfüllt sind.


----------



## unre4l (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Ich fürchte, irgendwann wird es nichts mehr geben, dass nicht mit Fratzenbuch zu tun.

Um an seinen Kühlschrank zu kommen braucht man ein FB Account und das beste wird sein, dass sofort der Status aktualisiert wird: "Habe gerade Kühlschrank geöffnet     xD OMG LOL!"



Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man heute in der Schule als Außenseiter abgestempelt wird, wenn man kein Fratzenbuch benutzt.
> Facebook hat nen Status, den es so schnell nicht wieder verlieren wird. Ich irre mich natürlich gerne, aber..
> Zum Glück gibt es noch Leute wie Notch, die sich öffentlich dagegenstellen. Aber wer kann bzw. will sich das heute schon noch leisten..



Also ich hab da anscheinend Glück in meiner Klasse 
Bin glaube ich der einzige, der keinen FB Account hat und werde alles andere als ausgegrenzt. Aber gut in der 12. Klasse ist das auch weniger zu warten, denke ich zumindest.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



N00bler schrieb:


> Facebook hat momentan ja einen richtigen Kauftrip.


 
Ja anscheinend. Frage mich wohl was als nächstes dran kommt.


----------



## DerpMonstah (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Hier gibt's die bishering Antworten von Palmer Luckey: Palmer Luckey's responses - Imgur

E: Meine Meinung dazu ist, dass Oculus jetzt für mich gestorben ist. Zwar nicht wegen möglichen Werbeeinblendungen, sondern weil FB wahrscheinlich seine eigenen Pläne durchdrückt. Übrigens gibt's nur 400 Mio Dollar, die restlichen 1.6Mrd gibts in Facebook Aktien(welche vermutlich n paar Jahre nicht verkaufbar sein werden), außerdem geht das Geld an die Besitzer von Oculus und nicht in die Entwicklung.


----------



## mmayr (26. März 2014)

Trueheimer schrieb:


> Eindruck täuscht. Ich hab beruflich fast nur mit Zahlen und Finanzen zu tun und hab sehr wohl sehr viel Ahnung von der Größe der Zahlen, die ich hier so "rumposaune" - was ich dann mit meinen Kenntnissen in meinem ganzen Leben verdiene oder tatsächlich bekomme (oder auch nicht) sei mal dahingestellt. Not your business.   Ich wage es nicht nur, zwei Millionen als Kleinigkeit dahinzustellen (in den Maßstäben der Unterhaltungsindustrie und von Facebook sind zwei Millionen noch nichtmal eine solche) - ich setz gleich noch einen drauf. Kommt gleich, ich schwöre! Und ich präsentiere mich nicht nur als "Kenner der Szene", ich bin einer. Ich beschäftige mich intensivst mit Startups. Den gesamten Lebenslauf. Von Ideen über Konzepten und deren Bewertung bis zur Gründung, dem (eventuellen) Wachstum und dem "Ende" - egal ob im Rahmen einer Akquisition oder einer Pleite. Aber auch das nur am Rande.  Ob ICH nun an Realitätsverlust leide, weil ich unterscheiden kann in welchem Zusammenhang zwei (Komma VIER!!!!!) Millionen Dollar (Achtung - jetzt kommts!) eher ein unbedeutender Zahlenpups oder doch ein gewaltiger Betrag sind, sei mal dahingestellt.   Natürlich sind zwei Millionen Dollar für die meisten Leute eine nahezu unerreichbare Summe. Aber ob Du es nun einsiehst oder nicht - bei einer zwei (Komma DREI) Milliarden Dollar Akquisition sind 2,4 Millionen Dollar einfach nicht der Rede wert. Die Erdnüsse lass ich hier mal aus dem Spiel.



Beitrag gelöscht . 
Hab keine Lust , hier zu streiten.


----------



## turbosnake (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Es sind effektiv nur 400 Mio die sie bekommen haben, der Rest sind nur Aktien.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Rollora schrieb:


> ich habe auf 2-3 seiten sehr viele Pro/Contrapunkte gebracht, das wird hier einfach ignoriert, es wird einfach dasselbe nochmal geschrieben aber weitaus weniger reflektiert
> 
> Die Frage bleibt aber: Was will Zuckerberg mit dem Unternehmen, warum sagt er sofort nach dem Kauf, dass es die Zukunft des social computing ist usw während man bei OR nichts wissen will von Facebookintegration und FB angeblich keinen Einfluss nimmt und selbst Carmack meint er müsse sich jetzt bei FB anmelden?
> 
> Eines ist einfach klar, 2mrd haut man nicht einfach aufgrund von Großzügigkeit einer Firma in den Rachen, man will mitbestimmen. Sonst würde es ja nicht heißen 300 weitere Millionen, wenn Zuckerbergs vorgegebene Ziele erfüllt sind.


Virtuelle Chatrooms und Kaufhäuser, die mit Werbung vollgepflastert sind und wenn das akzeptiert wird, kommen die wirklich interessanten Sachen. 
Schau dir mal Gamer an, dann weißt du, in welche Richtung sich das entwickeln kann.


----------



## DaStash (27. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Rollora schrieb:


> ich habe auf 2-3 seiten sehr viele Pro/Contrapunkte gebracht, das wird hier einfach ignoriert, es wird einfach dasselbe nochmal geschrieben aber weitaus weniger reflektiert
> 
> Die Frage bleibt aber: Was will Zuckerberg mit dem Unternehmen, warum sagt er sofort nach dem Kauf, dass es die Zukunft des social computing ist usw während man bei OR nichts wissen will von Facebookintegration und FB angeblich keinen Einfluss nimmt und selbst Carmack meint er müsse sich jetzt bei FB anmelden?
> 
> Eines ist einfach klar, 2mrd haut man nicht einfach aufgrund von Großzügigkeit einer Firma in den Rachen, man will mitbestimmen. Sonst würde es ja nicht heißen 300 weitere Millionen, wenn Zuckerbergs vorgegebene Ziele erfüllt sind.


Ganz einfach, FB spekuliert auf den nächsten neuen, großen Markt, wie einst der PC oder der mobile Markt. etc.. Mal sehen ob es so kommt. Bei VR bin ich eher skeptisch, ist schließlich schon einmal gescheitert. Da könnte vielleicht google mit ihrer AR(Augment reality) Investition den besseren Riecher haben. Mal schauen. 

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

VR und AR sind 2 völlig verschiedene paar schuhe - und lassen sich ggf auch super kombinieren. also eine "entweder oder" geschichte is das zumindest nicht.


----------



## DaStash (27. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Bezogen auf den nächsten großen Markt schon. Eines von beiden wird mehr als das andere zukunftsrelevant und mein Tipp geht da eher Richtung AR, siehe Google glass.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Eines nutzt man zu Hause, das Andere normalerweise unterwegs. 
Ja, könnte beides parallel funktionieren, außer du spielst auf AR-Pr0ns an.


----------



## DaStash (27. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Ich glaube nicht das es sich großflächig durchsetzen wird, dass Leute mit solch einem Gerät vor dem Kopf im Wohnzimmer sitzen und zocken. Ein großer Spaß bei Konsolen ist ja beispielsweise auch das Zusammenspiel im RL in einer Gruppe, also abwechselnd oder gleichzeit etc.. Das geht ja dann auch nicht wirklich. Ich denke VR ist interessant wird sich aber in der jetzigen Form nicht durchsetzen, jedenfalls nicht großflächig.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Die jetzige Form wird dann eben ein Nebeneffekt wie Gaming beim PC.


----------



## -Ultima- (27. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Ich glaube da kommt bald so etwas wie in dem Film Surrogates (nur ohne Roboter) auf uns zu.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Gerade die Roboter wären interessant, denn dann würde ich nachher nicht in die Arbeit fahren.


----------



## orca113 (27. März 2014)

Wann stoppt irgendjemand oder irgendwas diesen Konzern?


----------



## scully1234 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ja toll, ersetze FB Accoutzwang gegen Steam Accountzwang. Was für mich von beiden schlimmer wäre ist bisher nicht entschieden


 
Steam "Zwang" kann man ja nun nicht mit der Datenkrake Fratzenbuch vergleichen,zudem haben die Jungens bei Valve wenigstens Ahnung von der VR Technik u hätten es dem Verwendungszweck zuführen können,wofür es ursprünglich angefacht war,u nicht dieser social Media Scheiß den der Zuckerheini jetzt vor hat einzubinden


----------



## DaStash (27. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Die jetzige Form wird dann eben ein Nebeneffekt wie Gaming beim PC.


 Am PC wird immer noch am meisten gegamed... 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. März 2014)

Das war absolut kein Vergleich mit Konsolen.


----------



## Trueheimer (27. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es sich großflächig durchsetzen wird, dass Leute mit solch einem Gerät vor dem Kopf im Wohnzimmer sitzen und zocken. Ein großer Spaß bei Konsolen ist ja beispielsweise auch das Zusammenspiel im RL in einer Gruppe, also abwechselnd oder gleichzeit etc.. Das geht ja dann auch nicht wirklich. Ich denke VR ist interessant wird sich aber in der jetzigen Form nicht durchsetzen, jedenfalls nicht großflächig.
> 
> MfG


 
Bin gespannt wie das mit der VR anläuft. Ich darf nicht von mir ausgehen - bei mir wirds auf jeden Fall Verwendung finden.

Für den Massenmarkt wirds wie bei vielen Gerätschaften vor allem die Software entscheiden. Selbst wenn die Leute diese klobige Konstruktion erstmal hässlich finden und ablehnen - sobald es den richtigen Content gibt, geht das ab wie die Luzie


----------



## Offset (27. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwas, bei dem Facebook die Finger nicht im Spiel hat? Langsam macht mir die Sache echt Angst...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

CPU´s, GPU´s, Betriebssysteme, Prepherie wie Maus, Tasta, TFT, Soundsysteme, ... 
Stellt euch mal vor FB kauft Intel und NVidia, wieviele dann plötzlich nurnoch AMD kaufen würden 

@T

Ich hatte vor, wie viele andere SC-Backer auch, mir eine zuzulegen. Jetzt hoffe ich dass FB es nicht versaut bzw Todsocialisiert.

Abwarten und Tee trinken like this 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (28. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Trueheimer schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Leute diese klobige Konstruktion erstmal hässlich finden und ablehnen...


 ganz ehrlich? wer in der öffentlichkeit rumrennt wie in den 70ern (damals gings halt ned kleiner) mit diesen riesigen klobigen kopfhörern (ich schäm mich scho, wenn ich die zuhause aufhab, aber da siehts ja keiner - und die klangqualli is einfach besser), der kann auch sowas nich unästhetisch finden oder?

aber gut, der trend geht ja eh wieder hin zu groß, klobig, unhandlich. während in "meiner" generation alles miniaturisiert wurde (ghettoblaster -> walkman -> ipod... große kopfhörer -> inears... dicke fette röhren monitore -> flatscreens... mobile telefonzellen -> handliche und daher handy getaufte mobiltelefone... desktop pc's -> laptops (wobei ich die auch unhandlich find: zu klein und zu teuer um nen echten nutzen zu finden, zu groß und schwer zum umherschleppen) und und und), scheint jetz wieder alles andersrum zu laufen. da werden die mega breiten smartphones, die man kaum in die tasche mehr bekommt und am besten die ganze zeit in der hand halten muss - moment, die hängen ja eh 24/7 an den drecks dingern - auch noch in so ultra hässliche täschleins da gepackt. da klappt die vorderseite runter, dass mans nutzen kann, und das ding is plötzlich doppelt so groß. das muss doch tierisch nerven?! oO und die höhe allen seins: weils nich klobig genug ist, erfinden wir tablets! noch nutzloser wie laptops aber immernoch viel zu unhandlich.


also ehrlich: da soll so ein ding die leute abschrecken? es ist groß, es ist neu, es ist TEUER! verdammt, es fällt auf und sagt ganz deutlich "gott, seh ich dämlich aus!" - erm, nein, ich mein "seht her, ich bin hip und hop und in und style und alles auf einmal! ich. bin. mega."... wo war gleich das "i dont want to live on this planet anymore" bildchen?


----------



## orca113 (28. März 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwas, bei dem Facebook die Finger nicht im Spiel hat? Langsam macht mir die Sache echt Angst...



Mir auch... Mir auch...


----------



## lol2k (28. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Offset schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwas, bei dem Facebook die Finger nicht im Spiel hat? Langsam macht mir die Sache echt Angst...


 
Hm..FB scheint auf jeden Fall massiv sein Geschäftsfeld erweitern zu wollen:

Mark Zuckerberg : Drohnen sollen für Facebook neue Nutzer aufspüren - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - DIE WELT


----------



## Cuddleman (29. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*

Also "Oculus Rift" ist mir sowieso egal, denn ob der eine, oder ein anderer hier weiter entwickelt, solange das Ding nicht mindestens das äußerliche Design wie "Google Glass" auf weist, kommt mir so ein Klopper, oder ähnlich wuchtiges Ding, nicht vor die Augen.


----------



## turbosnake (31. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



> solange das Ding nicht mindestens das äußerliche Design wie "Google Glass" auf weist,


Das kann technisch gar nicht gehen, da so eine Brille kein Sichtfeld von 100° haben kann, das ist technisch unmöglich.
Bevor man Unsinn fordert solltet man sich über die Technik informieren.
Und außerdem was schert einen das Aussehen wenn einen eh keiner sieht?


----------



## Superwip (31. März 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



> Das kann technisch gar nicht gehen, da so eine Brille kein Sichtfeld von 100° haben kann, das ist technisch unmöglich.



Das stimmt nicht.

Man könnte die ganze Konstruktion teiltransparent machen oder Kameras vorne anbringen deren Bild auf dem Bildschirm gezeigt wird. Beides ist nicht einfach gut und ohne Nachteile an anderer Stelle umzusetzen aber es ist möglich. Ersteres gibt es etwa in Form der Epson Moverio BT-200 und ich denke da ist noch Luft nach oben wobei ich nicht denke das Facebook das in absehbarer Zukunft besser machen kann, dazu haben sie zu wenig Know-How (hätten eher Epson kaufen sollen aber die kosten mehr als 2 Milliarden).


----------



## Trueheimer (2. April 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Superwip schrieb:


> (hätten eher Epson kaufen sollen aber die kosten mehr als 2 Milliarden).


 
Epson kostet in der Größenordnung der Facebook-Akquisen gar nicht sooo viel mehr. Wenn man mal die völlig überzogene Akquise von Whatsapp betrachtet (19 Milliarden) ist Epson mit aktuell ca. 5,5 Milliarden Dollar Marketcap ein Superschnäppchen 
Teiltransparent kann ich mir für das VR-Erlebnis leider so überhaupt gar nicht vorstellen. Wenn ich gerade mit meiner virtuellen A10 durch die Luft pflüge und dann meine Katze durchs Bild latscht kommt das irgendwie nicht so gut rüber...

Zumal die Moveiro BT-200 zwar in nem techradar-Artikel mit "twice the display, half the price of google glass" angekündigt wird - dafür ist sie aber auch doppelt so hässlich wie das Google-Gedöns. Die einzige aktuell halbwegs aussichtsreiche Konkurrenz zur Oculus (um mal wieder mehr in Richtung Topic zu kommen) ist die Sony-Variante. Die scheidet für mich aus Marktsicht aber wegen der Einschränkung "PS only" aus. Bin nach wie vor gespannt, ob nicht völlig unerwartet aus irgendner anderen Richtung was besseres kommt.


----------



## Superwip (3. April 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



> Epson kostet in der Größenordnung der Facebook-Akquisen gar nicht sooo viel mehr. Wenn man mal die völlig überzogene Akquise von Whatsapp betrachtet (19 Milliarden) ist Epson mit aktuell ca. 5,5 Milliarden Dollar Marketcap ein Superschnäppchen
> Teiltransparent kann ich mir für das VR-Erlebnis leider so überhaupt gar nicht vorstellen. Wenn ich gerade mit meiner virtuellen A10 durch die Luft pflüge und dann meine Katze durchs Bild latscht kommt das irgendwie nicht so gut rüber...
> 
> Zumal die Moveiro BT-200 zwar in nem techradar-Artikel mit "twice the display, half the price of google glass" angekündigt wird - dafür ist sie aber auch doppelt so hässlich wie das Google-Gedöns. Die einzige aktuell halbwegs aussichtsreiche Konkurrenz zur Oculus (um mal wieder mehr in Richtung Topic zu kommen) ist die Sony-Variante. Die scheidet für mich aus Marktsicht aber wegen der Einschränkung "PS only" aus. Bin nach wie vor gespannt, ob nicht völlig unerwartet aus irgendner anderen Richtung was besseres kommt.



Es geht nicht darum das die BT-200 eine Alternative zur Oculus sein könnte sondern eher darum das sie ein wesentlich Social-kompatibleres Produkt ist. Halbtransparent, mit Kamera, GPS und so. Damit kann man quasi alles liken was man gerade sieht und Facebook seinen kompletten Tagesablauf übermitteln. Wie mit der Google Glas.

Ob man das will oder nicht sei dahingestellt aber das passt viel besser zu Facebook als ein Hardcore-Gamer Spielzeug.

B2w ich kann hier nur zum wiederholten Mal anmerken das ich es nach wie vor für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte das die Sony Morpheus "PS only" wird.


----------



## scully1234 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Trueheimer schrieb:


> Bin nach wie vor gespannt, ob nicht völlig unerwartet aus irgendner anderen Richtung was besseres kommt.



Bitte sehr

True Player Gear - Virtual Reality for everyone

Die Franz Männer müssten jetzt nur noch das Sichtfeld auf 110Grad bekommen u nen OLED mit 2k besser 4k dann ist die Wachablösung für Oculus da


----------



## Trueheimer (4. April 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



Superwip schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum das die BT-200 eine Alternative zur Oculus sein könnte sondern eher darum das sie ein wesentlich Social-kompatibleres Produkt ist. Halbtransparent, mit Kamera, GPS und so. Damit kann man quasi alles liken was man gerade sieht und Facebook seinen kompletten Tagesablauf übermitteln. Wie mit der Google Glas.
> 
> Ob man das will oder nicht sei dahingestellt aber das passt viel besser zu Facebook als ein Hardcore-Gamer Spielzeug.


Ok - das ist ne andere Sichtweise. Um sowas draußen zu tragen ist mir aber selbst das deutlich zierlichere Google Glass schon zu hässlich und klobig - das Epson-Teil ist noch wesentlich klobiger und (für meine Augen) hässlicher. Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass Glass (wenn nicht noch viel passiert) ziemlich schnell tot ist. Hierzulande wird man ja schon angemault, wenn man mim Telefon ein Foto schießt, auf dem ein Passant sich irgendwie seiner Privatsphäre beraubt fühlt. 

Diese VR-Geschichte ist was anderes, weils halt in den mehr oder weniger eigenen vier Wänden abläuft.



scully1234 schrieb:


> Bitte sehr
> 
> True Player Gear - Virtual Reality for everyone
> 
> Die Franz Männer müssten jetzt nur noch das Sichtfeld auf 110Grad bekommen u nen OLED mit 2k besser 4k dann ist die Wachablösung für Oculus da


 
Sieht nice aus. Sind aber halt nen Ticken hintendran und finanziell in einer komplett anderen Größenordnung.


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*



> Die Franz Männer müssten


Kanadier aus dem französische Teil.


----------



## scully1234 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Facebook kauft Oculus für 2 Mrd $*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NpbqRmqKlDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

